# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبروك للمنتخب التونسي بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين

## midris3

*فاز المنتخب التونسي ببطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين بعد تغلبة على المنتخب انغولا بثلاثه اهداف


'47  مجدي تراوي 
'73  زهير الذوادي 
'80  أسامة الدراجي 

منتخب انغولا المركز الثاني
ومنتخب السودان المركز الثالث
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*الف مبروك للمنتخب التونسي وبالفعل كان يستحق التتويج بالشان
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*مبرووووووك من الاعماق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك للأشقاء التونسيين ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووووووووووووووووك لناس بن علي هي بسم الله اقصد اخوانا التوانسة
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التهنئة للشعب التونسى الشقيق
بثورة الياسمين
وببطولة امم افريقيا 
للمحليين
                        	*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*الف مبروك لشعب التونسى الذى اقصى الطاغية بن على وتعلم منه شباب شمال افريقيا معنى اطاحة كل طاغية وفرعون
*

----------

